# Knee on Belly Near Side Arm Lock



## BJJ Basics (Sep 4, 2017)

Have you ever tried the Near Side Arm Lock from Knee on Belly?  What do you like to do when they stop your hips from spinning for the far side arm?


----------



## Danny T (Sep 4, 2017)

Pull on the near arm clear the hips, knee side over biseps to trap arm. Step the KoB leg into fall side armpit and finish with shoulderlock.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome!  Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Danny T (Sep 5, 2017)

BJJ Basics said:


> Awesome!  Do you mean something like this?


Nice. 
I tend to finish from the top...prior to your posting and sliding to your hip. Have had two total knee replacements and is tough for me to do a lot of what I used to.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 5, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Nice.
> I tend to finish from the top...prior to your posting and sliding to your hip. Have had two total knee replacements and is tough for me to do a lot of what I used to.


Wow!!!  It is so awesome that you're training after such serious surgeries!  Way to inspire!


----------



## drop bear (Sep 5, 2017)

Punch 'em.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Punch 'em.


Hahaha...  Always a great option!  Unfortunately sometimes frowned upon in grappling only training.  Lol!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 6, 2017)

BJJ Basics said:


> What do you like to do when they stop your hips from spinning for the far side arm?


My initial set up is a little different. When they push my knee and I scoop their far arm, I allow them to push my knee all the way to the floor. That allows me to pull them further up onto their side so that now I am pulling their arm downwards on the near side instead of upwards. Since I'm now working with gravity rather than against it, it's easier to hold them in position while I set up the next step.

This position (I'm in a knee mount on the floor while they are all the way on their side facing me) put their free arm in a much weaker position for blocking my hip. If they do try to block, I can either pin their free arm with one of my knees or else threaten their neck with my free hand, getting them to defend with their free hand. At that point I am free to step around for either the far-side arm bar or the kimura.

The downside is that I'm not in a good position to attack the near side armbar as in your video. Always a tradeoff.


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 6, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> My initial set up is a little different. When they push my knee and I scoop their far arm, I allow them to push my knee all the way to the floor. That allows me to pull them further up onto their side so that now I am pulling their arm downwards on the near side instead of upwards. Since I'm now working with gravity rather than against it, it's easier to hold them in position while I set up the next step.
> 
> This position (I'm in a knee mount on the floor while they are all the way on their side facing me) put their free arm in a much weaker position for blocking my hip. If they do try to block, I can either pin their free arm with one of my knees or else threaten their neck with my free hand, getting them to defend with their free hand. At that point I am free to step around for either the far-side arm bar or the kimura.
> 
> The downside is that I'm not in a good position to attack the near side armbar as in your video. Always a tradeoff.


That's a very slick alternative!  Thank you!


----------

